# ISO - Curry Ideas



## Gravy Queen (May 16, 2012)

I dont know why, but one has an urge for a curry this weekend.  I may cheat a little and use some Pataks paste - I do like Pataks and they have some great recipes on their website.

I made a Mughlai chicken with pilaff not so long back (Nigella Lawson recipe), but this time I want a darker meaty tomatoey curry - maybe rogan josh or jalfrezi with lamb. 

What is your favourite curry or indeed curry chef? I like Madhur Jaffrey but her book uses tons of oil - I know traditional but too much oil for me. I like Anjum Anand as she approaches indian food with a more fresh healthy take on it. (hello I feel a book spree coming up).

Any curry ideas for me, I am do like things quite hot (like Harry) but not silly hot.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 16, 2012)

*I love Titli*

Quinelles this is my fav ruby. I like things spicy but Tits recipes are a bit on the hot side so you may want to reduce the chili's.
Dancing Chicken Dhansak - YouTube


----------



## Harry Cobean (May 16, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> I dont know why, but one has an urge for a curry this weekend.  I may cheat a little and use some Pataks paste - I do like Pataks and they have some great recipes on their website.
> 
> I made a Mughlai chicken with pilaff not so long back (Nigella Lawson recipe), but this time I want a darker meaty tomatoey curry - maybe rogan josh or jalfrezi with lamb.
> 
> ...


pataks phal cook in sauce,says it's extra hot on the label but it's not crazeeeeeeeeeeeeee hot,just hot.wonderful using skinless/bone in chicken thighs.do you prefer bone in or boneless gravey?& as for urges,no reasonable urge should ever be resisted!


----------



## Gravy Queen (May 16, 2012)

OOH I havent seen Pataks phal Harry,but isnt that a super hot one??? 

I must say I have an urge for bone in.


----------



## Harry Cobean (May 16, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> OOH I havent seen Pataks phal Harry,but isnt that a super hot one???
> 
> I must say I have an urge for bone in.


morrisons & tesco both stock it gravy,phal is really just a vindaloo with a few(well,ermm loads more)chillies.but like most prepared sauces/meals it says extra hot on the label but it's actually just hot....i'm sure you can handle the heat queenie
so it's bone in eh? is that skin on or skinless?!


----------



## Caslon (May 16, 2012)

How do I infuse curry powder into chicken pieces ready to fry and add to rice.  I usually just sprinkle it on the small cut up chicken pieces, then fry it lightly.  Should I sprinkle the curry powder on the small cut up chicken pieces and let it set in the fridge?  I want more curry flavor in the chicken.


----------



## taxlady (May 16, 2012)

Caslon said:


> How do I infuse curry powder into chicken pieces ready to fry and add to rice.  I usually just sprinkle it on the small cut up chicken pieces, then fry it lightly.  Should I sprinkle the curry powder on the small cut up chicken pieces and let it set in the fridge?  I want more curry flavor in the chicken.


Use a curry paste instead of the powder. The flavour is stronger and fresher.


----------



## Caslon (May 16, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Use a curry paste instead of the powder. The flavour is stronger and fresher.



Not seen curry paste in stores, I could probably make my own? Not the curry powder, but the paste.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 16, 2012)

Caslon said:


> Not seen curry paste in stores, I could probably make my own? Not the curry powder, but the paste.



There must be an Asian Grocer semi-close to you in SoCal.  They will have the curry paste.


----------



## taxlady (May 16, 2012)

Caslon said:


> Not seen curry paste in stores, I could probably make my own? Not the curry powder, but the paste.


Curry pastes are usually in the ethnic section of the supermarket.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 16, 2012)

Caslon said:


> Not seen curry paste in stores, I could probably make my own? Not the curry powder, but the paste.


I'm not sure which piece of the meat you are infusing, but if the skin is on, make a paste with the curry powder and some butter.Lift the skin and rub some of the "paste" between the skin and the meat. You can also "prick" the meat and rub the paste you've made into it. I get my curry powder from a friend (married to a guy from India). Good curry powder is definitely where you want to start. There a lots of good recipes on line for curry powder. I just don't make my own because my friend wants farm fresh eggs and since I wouldn't feel right about charging her, I take home-ground curry powder in exchange.


----------



## Caslon (May 16, 2012)

Thanks.  BTW, I was expecting to see garlic paste in small container last time I went shopping.  At the chilled vegetable area, I found tubes of garlic paste and bought one.  Never seen that before, nor curry paste. Curry paste wasn't there at that section, but I'll look for it on the other isles.


----------



## Caslon (May 17, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Curry pastes are usually in the ethnic section of the supermarket.



Cool. I'll marinate it in that.   That's gotta be better than just sprinkling on curry powder at fry time.


----------



## taxlady (May 17, 2012)

Caslon said:


> Cool. I'll marinate it in that.   That's gotta be better than just sprinkling on curry powder at fry time.


If you get Patak's curry pastes, there are recipes on the bottles and on their website.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 17, 2012)

This is my cheats version of New Potato Curry.
Parr boil some small skin on new pots.
In a bowl mix a dollop of curry paste into a pot of Greek yogurt, gently prick your hot pots all over and drop in the yog mix, cling film and leave in the fridge for 8 hrs.

Put some veg oil in a wok and fry a cup of pureed onion, half a cup of pureed garlic and a quarter cup of pureed ginger till the oil starts to split from the puree. turn the heat down add the pot/yog and cook till pots are done and the sauce has reduced.Serve with paratha's.
Paratha - YouTube


----------



## Gravy Queen (May 17, 2012)

Caslon said:


> How do I infuse curry powder into chicken pieces ready to fry and add to rice.  I usually just sprinkle it on the small cut up chicken pieces, then fry it lightly.  Should I sprinkle the curry powder on the small cut up chicken pieces and let it set in the fridge?  I want more curry flavor in the chicken.




The only thing I can think of is to cut slits into the chicken and rub the powder in. 

I'm ethnic  so I am sure I can dig out a recipe for you to make a good curry paste from scratch, will have a look for you.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 17, 2012)

Gravy Queen,

SWAGAT, WELCOME Gravy Queen,

A Chef by the name of Madhuri Jaffrey, a member of the JAMES BEARD ORG, and who is also very popular in the UK, and quite talented in Bollywood, has published quite a number of amazing recipes to add to her repertoire.

We truly enjoy Indian, and go to a stunner Indian owned Restaurant called SWAGAT here in Madrid, and the owner Shabani is an absolute marvel.

I flip for VINDALOO chicken and TANDOORI SHRIMP
I hope this assists ...

Great post, thanks,
Margi,


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 17, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Gravy Queen,
> 
> SWAGAT, WELCOME Gravy Queen,
> 
> ...


Margi I worked 40 yrs ago for one of our family firms Dein Bros who were the biggest importers of Asian food ingredients in Europe.I was taught to cook for fun by the head chef of one of the first Indian Restaurants in the UK VEERASWAMY - home 
M Jaffrey is a very talented home style cook which is entirely different to restaurant style Indian cooking. Her tradition meat dishes take to long, no one is going to wait 2 hrs in a restaurant for a lamb korma so batch cooking was invented by Indian chefs in the UK.
This is a typical restaurant gravy base Restaurant-Style Curry - YouTube
Titli then adds fried chicken, in a restaurant they would cook the various meat in different  spiced stocks till tender so before service they have mounds of cold cooked cubed lamb,beef,pork and chicken.
The taste of the batch cooked dish is far fresher because the herbs and spices have cook for a much shorter time.


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 17, 2012)

Caslon said:


> Thanks.  BTW, I was expecting to see garlic paste in small container last time I went shopping.  At the chilled vegetable area, I found tubes of garlic paste and bought one.  Never seen that before, nor curry paste. Curry paste wasn't there at that section, but I'll look for it on the other isles.


It's usually in the ethnic food aisle. Patak's is the most popular brand.

I know others like it but, personally, I can't abide curry paste from a jar. As Bolas mentions above, for quick meals during the week, what I prefer to do is make a base sauce that you can freeze or refrigerate. Then you add whatever you like to it - lamb, chicken, or even just veggies.


----------



## Gravy Queen (May 17, 2012)

I do agree Steve about making a bas,  but now and again I like to use a Pataks , its so good, by far the best curry in a jar for me.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 18, 2012)

Steve/Gravy This is a wonderfully fragrant dish, it takes time but the results are fab.I use bone in skinned c/thighs.
Nb like all home style Indian "curry" dishes 50% of the heat comes from the amount of black pepper you grind into the garam /m
Mother's Chicken Curry - YouTube


----------



## Claire (May 18, 2012)

I've long been a friend of Patak's, and am desolate that I can't get the hot lime pickle around here (I've ordered it from Amazon before).  I did try for years to make my Indian dishes from scratch, but I don't do it often enough to keep the repetoir of spices required at home and fresh.  An English friend (married to a Pakistani man) turned me on to Kitchens of India, which I like, and often use as a jumping-off point (i.e., adding fresh veggies, or meat, or adding some heat).


----------

